# The Harry Potter Mania



## Lily

Okay. So what is it about these 5 books that have caused a world-wide craze? I've read all of them and love all of them, but for some reason, I just can't put a finger on what makes them so widely loved. What do you think is the reason? Or, if you don't like them, why don't you like them? 

I like the Harry Potter books mostly because they're a refreshing read after all the dense classic stuff that other people call 'intellectual books' I'm usually reading. Another reason I find myself liking them is that, while they're much lighter reads than say, Byatt, or Dickens or Tolstoy, they're still fast-paced and the characters are pretty vivid- they're not at all the empty stuff that I find most of my classmates enjoy reading. I can associate with almost all the characters in the book in at least some form or the other, and it's not hard to believe that the Wizarding World actually exists. 

I think people are so fascinated with the books because they provide an escape from reality. That is, they provide a, for the most part, _believable_ escape from reality, and these days, that seems to be what society is thirsting for. 

That's about it for me. What do you think?


----------



## Davin

In all matters of reason, you are correct.  Most people need some sort of escape.  Most people loose themselves in television.  Sadly, that is why most people think life should be like a TV show.  I myself enjoy cartoons.  While they do help you obtain a certain escape from reality, You also know that it is not real.  At least I hope they think it is real.  Books are my first love though.  I have never been to long with out a book.  Reading makes your mind expand in ways a TV show never can.  But cartoons are a rather good diversion.


----------



## Caria

anyone remember the last craze like this over books for young
readers? 

I can't.  ( not that it says much (I am only 22) )

I think that may be why they are so popular. 

I remember reading the box car kids, babysitting club ( or something like that ) books ...etc. 

Also the fact that anyone can enjoy them from elemantary age thru adulthood.


----------



## AdamR

They are well writtin, well-plotted, and plain fun. It's something that causes youngsters to start to enjoy reading, and it's a very good thing. Like you said, they are fast paced. Yet, they are not too fast that the much needed descriptive writing is lost in between events.  Don't compare the books to Tolstoy or Tolkein, because you really can't find higher examples of description and plot.

I think another reason they are so popular is that both youngsters, teens, and even adults can enjoy the series. Not many books can claim that ability. Let's take Tolstoy for example, War and Peace is much too advanced for the average 9 or 10 year old to read. Yet, The Boxcar Children (an example) is too "under-written" for, say, a college student or adult. J.K. Rowling has written the series in a way that it can be understood, enjoyed, and appriciated by most all ages.


----------



## hollyoake

well i am twenty-two now and i still like reading Roald Dahl, they both have the 'magic' of being able to keep the audiance whether they are young or old.


----------



## Elphaba

Yes, but even Roald Dahl's books weren't the phenom that HP is.  And I'm a big Dahl fan, too.

I think you nailed it, Lily-- it's escapism, it's fun, and it's believable.  However, as a parent, I'm adding in my gratitude for the series, because my older daughter hated reading for pleasure before then.  As soon as she finished the first book, though, she was off like a rocket, and reads every single day now.  I've read dozens of quotes from other parents who've said that about their kids.  So, not only did JK Rowling create a wonderfully imaginative world, she also created a love of reading in a lot of kids who otherwise hadn't cared.

I'm a little envious of her imagination.  I can't believe all the great stuff, details she comes up with.


----------



## hollyoake

Elphaba said:
			
		

> Yes, but even Roald Dahl's books weren't the phenom that HP is.  And I'm a big Dahl fan, too.




do you really think that?
i found that i couldn't re-read and Potter books as soon as i have finished them, but The Twits, and Matilda... i can't get enough of them!


----------



## Elphaba

Yes, I really think that.

I'm talking about the hoopla and coverage surrounding the HP books.  And just like Dahl, I believe they have staying power, too.


----------



## hollyoake

there is one thing that worked better for Potter then it did/has for anything that came out of Roald's head, and that is the film productions of his books. i don't know about anyone else but i thought the film version of Matilda stank!

but i adored the animated BFG!

(some people just don't grow up do they?)


----------



## Elphaba

Oh, for God's sake, I keep hitting the "Post New Topic" button and then having to go back after typing!  :roll: 

Talking about movie adaptations reminded me that Tim Burton is remaking "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory".  Johnny Depp is playing Willy.  I don't know how it'll work out.  He's fantastic, and he was able to pull off playing Ichabod Crane, but... I read that he's nervous about doing it because Gene Wilder is so famous for it, and that might work against him.  Just don't know!

Back ot, Yah, yah, the HP movies are really good.  I'm also a little iffy about the third one, though... don't know if/how much it might stray away from the book.


----------



## Lily

I actually think the third one will be better than the others from what I've seen of it. The only problem I have is that apparently, hormones play a much larger role in this movie, and also, the kids don't wear wizard clothes half as often as they should. I was always under the impression that black robes were the uniform of Hogwarts, so why would they be wearing Muggle clothes?

As for the mania, yeah, I think the movies really did spice it up too. I never thought of that before, but now that I am thinking of it, it makes sense, even though the movies, in my opinion, were all fairly disappointing in some way or the other, though the acting was mostly pretty good.

I was also under the impression that the Roald Dahl books were never nearly as popular as the Harry Potter books, but that may just be me . . .


----------



## Farror

I think that the Harry Potter books are so popular because the conept of a school for learning magic is such a good one, combined with the vived characters and setting of Hogwarts makes a truly addictive series of books. I know that many people, myself included enjoy this book because of the way Rowling writes and descrbes everything makes it seem so vivid and real that you could almost believe it was real. The magical items, the spells, the uniformes, everything!

As for the third movie, I have not heard much about it. I would find it odd if they wore muggle clothes much in the third because in the other two the robes seemed to be what the students usually wore. Maybe the muggle clothes are from the begining of the book, before Harry goes to school. You know, during his stay in diagon alley? 

So anyways, that's my opinion of the matter...


----------



## AdamR

I know that in the book, there was a considerable more amount of time spend outside of the school (in the Muggle world) than in the previous two. This could be the cause of that.

There's a new trailer for the third movie out just recently, you can view it at www.movies.com

Just search for "Harry Potter" and it'll come up with the resulst for it, from there you can select "Trailers & Clips"


----------



## Elphaba

I can't get it to play... just keeps playing an ad.

I saw a trailer a few weeks ago... and my older daughter plays it repeatedly.  It's actually a really good trailer, with the choir, and that Ray Bradbury nod... but after hearing it constantly, I want to disconnect the speakers from the computer. Is that the one that I can't play?

My concerns were with the "hipper" Muggle clothes that I've seen in the pictures, but since that's almost *all* of what I've seen, maybe that's all they're showing.  Do I make sense?  So maybe my concerns are unfounded.


----------



## AdamR

Elphaba said:
			
		

> I can't get it to play... just keeps playing an ad.
> It's actually a really good trailer, with the choir, and that Ray Bradbury nod... but after hearing it constantly, I want to disconnect the speakers from the computer. Is that the one that I can't play?



Yes, that's the one. After the ad plays, it is supposed to refresh and play the trailer, guess it didn't work for you. But you've already see it, so...


----------



## Guineapiggy

As fond as my memories are of books I read as a child that's what this is, a child's book. Sure, fine to read it once out of curiosity but there is an adult audience for this book that haven't even touched a propper adult novel in their lives, and that's just damn shameful!


----------



## AdamR

It is shameful, and hopefully they will push those immature 'adults' into the wonderful experience called reading.


----------



## safari invasion

I think that the Harry Potter books do a fine job of getting kids interested in reading. It is refreshing to see elementary-aged people standing in line to purchase a 700-page book. I like to see that.
I read the first three books. I can see why people like them, though it really isn't my thing. The writing is good and the characters are interesting, but it's something I have trouble getting into.


----------



## Nazareth

Is it "magic" they are learning in the book? or is it "witchcraft"? If Witchcraft, then I find that a bit troubling especially for children- But that';s another topic.

I never read much as a kid, however, the books I did read were not fantasy based & just never was my books of choice-


----------



## Fantasia

safari invasion said:
			
		

> I think that the Harry Potter books do a fine job of getting kids interested in reading. It is refreshing to see elementary-aged people standing in line to purchase a 700-page book. I like to see that.


I remember this is the main reason that Harry Potter has caused this much mania.  JK Rowling got kids to read a *novel*, and that's no small feat.  After that, everyone just jumped into the band wagon, critisizing it, loving it, hating it, calling it an evil book or a book about good winning over evil... 

With that said, I think HP has done more good for a lot of kids/people than any book has.  Remember... all it takes is just one book to be read all the way through and enjoyed for a kid to get hooked on reading for life.  I know people who couldn't see themselves reading through an entire book to save their lives, and these people are in their mid twenties.  Awful, really.  They don't know what they're missing.  

Many have dissed HP for being too black and white, they say, or too predictable, or too shallow... I usually say, "Hey, it was written for nine year olds!  Of course it's black and white!"  But the truth is, I feel that they are well-crafted stories (however rushed the fifth book felt after I've read it... oh well, that's another discussion!  Ultimately, I still liked the fifth book!) that have defied imaginations worldwide.  I think that's a good thing because these days, I find it refreshing when a book surprises me without having to give me a shock.  Besides, I've always thought that writing for children, whatever the format, is noble.  

Anyway, looking forward to the third movie. ^_^  The soundtrack sounds lovely.


----------



## morningstar

i'm a total harry potter geek, lol. its very good for escaping into a big fun world of magic. real life can be so dull at times, lol. roald dahl was my childhood hero, him and enid blyton (awww, mr. pink whistle!). and as for johnny depp playing willy wonka...johnny depp can do no wrong in my eyes. i'm looking forward to it, i'm tim burton crazy aswell so i cant wait! =)


----------



## Dragonscales

I know I'm gunna get alotta flack for this but I feel it needs to be said. I cannot stand the books and in my personal opinion jk rowling is nothing but a talentless hack, her books make me sick to the stomach, and this is coming from a fantasy addict. In my opinion there is alot better material out there kids could be reading if they're interested in Fantasy. Sorry if I offended anyone with this post, it wasn't made to attack anyone who likes the books, and as I said, it's just my humble opinion


----------



## Csira

Dragonscales said:
			
		

> In my opinion there is alot better material out there kids could be reading if they're interested in Fantasy. Sorry if I offended anyone with this post, it wasn't made to attack anyone who likes the books, and as I said, it's just my humble opinion



That's what I once said to myself. When I was still looking down on the Harry Potter books. I thought, I wish other good Fantasy authors would get that much recognition as J.K. Rowling does. But eventually I sat down and read those Harry Potter books. I will admit that I still believe that I've read other Fantasy books that could be better. But I will say that I find those books enjoyable. And who are we to deny people of what they enjoy? 

That's my two cents, most likely unnecessary at best.


----------



## Quan




----------



## Leapord

I agree that the writing in the books could be improved, and that they hardly qualify as wonderful literature, but it's still a really fun story.  I also looked down on HP before a couple of friends convinced me to read it.  Since then I've been hooked; I even joined those who pre-ordered Order of the Pheonix.  And while I certainly think many other Fantasy books are better, I have to applaud Rowling for getting so many kids to read.  I do wish for other writers to receive as much and more recognition, but I really can't deny Rowling that recognition.


----------



## Aevin

I really admire JK Rowling, and empathize with her.  She really did not expect such fame, and when it came it took her quite by surprise.  Now, she's got thousands, (millions?) of readers who are picking her apart for her writing pace and anything in the stories they don't think "at her level."  That's a lot of pressure she didn't really expect.

I watched an AandE "Biography" show on her, and it was quite illuminating.  If they ever re-run those stupid things, it's highly suggested.

Oh, and I really enjoy the books.  They take a very simple concept and elaborate on it to a beautiful level.  I think the books deserve all the recognition they received, and I only wish I could have such luck and skill with my own writing.


----------



## Leapord

> I think the books deserve all the recognition they received, and I only wish I could have such luck and skill with my own writing.


Hm, I think we all wish that


----------



## Dragonscales

I brought goblet of fire and after reading it, gave it to my younger brother, even he turned his nose up at it, it has remained unread ever since. I also read another of her books and thought that sucked too. As far as I'm concerned, give it a few years and people will be saying J.K who...? I believe that she lacks the real staying power of all the great literary artists. That's what sets them apart I think, they don't just write, they craft words into an artform. Mention Tolkien, Poe, Lovecraft, Dickens, Wells, Etc, Etc and people know exactly who you're talking about, even though some of them writers have been dead over 100 years now. Hell, even mention someone who's been dead as long as say shakespeare or homer and people still know. Give it 50 or so years max and people won't know who the heck J.K Rowling is.


----------



## Leapord

So?  I don't think anyone has argued that the HP books are literary classics.  They aren't.  Far from it.  Some here have said that they will be remembered as good books... by the children that read them, for the most part.  Will the books last through generations?  Probably not.  That doesn't change the fact that right now many consider them to be good, or at least enjoyable, books.  

And also, I hope you read the first book.  Goblet of Fire is definitely not the place to begin reading the series.  If you hate Sorceror's Stone, then ok, at least you've gotten the introduction, so you have all the background information you need.  I just can't imagine reading a series out of order.  I did so once, about 5 years ago, and I just got confused.


In reality, I'm just glad to see masses of people get excited about a book.  For accomplishing that alone, Rowling deserves the recognition she has received.


----------



## Dragonscales

nobody has to agree with me on the matter, the topic asked for my personal opinion so I gave it. If anyone reads them and gets anything out of them then extra kudos for them  I however haven't and completely dislike the series and think it adds nothing good whatsoever to the genre. That is of course only my personal opinion, like it or lump it, it's what I happen to think, what anyone else thinks is their own decision and shouldn't be swayed by my opinion or anyone elses, go out, read and form your own mind about the matter


----------



## Leapord

Sorry, I wasn't trying to disregard your opinion.  I do disagree with it, but as you said, it is your opinion.  That's all.


----------



## Dragonscales

no need to apologise  I didn't take it as an insult, or that you disregarded what I said. I just thought that I should enforce the fact that I wasn't trying to insult anybody either as what I wrote above may have sounded a little harsh to some people  I also respect yours and other's opinions, as it's our opinions that make us all different, if everybody thought the same I think it would be pretty boring. Not to mention the fact that it'd make having a decent debate or discussion pretty much non existent. We all have a portion to add to a story and each facet is set in place by the differences that all people exhibit. Be proud of of what you believe in and stick by what you happen to think as an individual leapord


----------



## Leapord

Good to know we're on the same page there.


----------



## saravena13

:? I'm just worried that they'll somehow ruin Harry Potter with the movies.  NOT SAYING THAT THE MOVIE'S WEREN'T GOOD (I've seen all three of them and thought they were great!), but somehow I just cling to that phobia.  I've read all five books, and absolutely LOVE them!  Anybody who says otherwise can eat my fist! :x


----------



## John Bradbury

I must admit I haven't read a single one of her books, I don't even own one.


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor

I think J.K Rowling will be staying around for awhile.  I haven't finished the first book yet but it is quite good.  I've saw all the movies.

I think Harry Potter books are like the Hobbit.  Not only are they imaginative and different, but they are easy to read.


----------



## DarkAriel

I"ve thought about it and i really think the key is that it brings us back to childhood. But hold on, just before you go on and call me a cornball gimme a sec to explain 

I remember almost believing that we all had the ability to do magical things, Harry Potter sort of makes you believe that all over again, that these things are possible, that somewhere in the middle of europe is a school of magic, that there are witches and wizards and that life is much more interesting than our adult minds have led us to believe. 

My friend wanted to hold a harry potter contest, with who could write the best material, either story or explanation of a certain item like the map harry uses in the castle to get around or more about a character. I sit around with her and come up with some pretty cool theories


----------



## Smurf Mamita

I totally agree with DragonScales. I mean, for god's sake, she didn't even come up with half of that stuff on her own! I only read the first 2 and I was so bored. I was younger so I wanted to "Fit In" so to speak. But anyway, in English class we were studying Greek Mythology and that's pretty much what Harry Potter is. There's this one hero that has to complete 7 tasks and is it a coincidence that Harry Potter has 7 books? And the Hero has one mark on his body and everyone recognizes him because of that mark, and Harry Potter has the lightning bolt. One of the hero's first task is to defeat a multi-headed monster.  And what did Harry Potter do in the first book? And I didn't even get past the first 30 pages of the 2nd book.  Okay I'm done putting in my 2 cents!!


----------



## DarkAriel

Thats interesting, but dont we all derive ideas from experiences? I think the books are really specific to her world though, she invents gadgets, characters and places that are just so enthralling. 

I suppose not everyone can like Harry, but i have to say that i definately dont read the books to fit in--i extract just pure joy from the experience. I actually ache knowing the next book wont come years from now.


----------



## Dragonscales

Where as I just ache at the fact that I'm gunna have nothing but a bunch of stooges on my t.v for a week raving about the book when it does come out in a few years. I'm already shuddering at the thought lol

Bah Humbug! Get a life jkr!


----------



## Farror

Hercules has seven tasks, but I believe it's purely coinidence that there are seven books. They follow each year of school at Hogwarts, there are seven years, making seven books.

As for the identifying mark/scar, watch a TV show, two out of three of them have characters with large disfiguring scars.

Sure, there are elements taken, but many things in the books are purely Rowling. I could name countless fantasy books that are essentially re'worded versions of the Lord of the Rings, at least the Harry Potter books aren't just another one of those.


----------



## DarkAriel

Shakespear was one of historys greatest writers--he stole plots all together from old folk tales lol--


----------



## Dragonscales

I personally don't have a problem with taking an established idea and then bringing new flavours/material into the fray and improving upon it, hell, alot of people have written alot of good books this way. I just personally don't think jkr is one of these people. Personally I am thinking of hibernating till the whole stupid craze has blown over.


----------



## seth

i was definitely one of the skeptics when the books first came out.  i turned my nose up at them and didn't give them a second chance.  until a few months ago.  in less than a month, i bought or took out all five and read them cover to cover.  

i really don't think the mechanism she uses to tell the story is all that important, the story itself should be what counts.  and frankly, i do think she's given a new twist to an old genre.  i'm really tired of books about magic and wizards and warlocks where they become tired after casting a number of spells or they have to memorize each pell again after they've used it, and blah blah blah.  okay, fine, i'm tired of basically everything tsr has put out and anything like it.  i find it tired and boring and overdone.  jk rowling has given me something much more enjoyable, and if she found the right mechanism to deliver her story to her readers somewhere other than her imagination, kudos to her.  i can't think of any author who invented absolutely everything in their books, it's ridiculous to expect anyone to be able to do that.

basically, i just think there are a lot of reasons jo rowling deserves praise, not the least of which being her ability to write very visually and descriptively, the way she's captured reader's attention and held it for almost ten years, and just the story and characters she's invented.


----------



## aspire

the reason i like them is because they are a modern fantasy, sure the the other books set way back in time are good. but the whole modern thing has got me hooked, it makes you feel that it could really be true, 
 i think she has made her characters some of the most adored in the history of books. she doesnt give them one description and thats it she goes over and over them and adds new things to them each time. this makes the reader think they are there best friends or someone close to them.

also

the sixth book is called _Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince_
but niether harry nor lord voldemort are the Half Blood Prince
WHO IS?????


----------



## sully474

aspire said:
			
		

> the sixth book is called _Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince_
> but niether harry nor lord voldemort are the Half Blood Prince
> WHO IS?????



I do believe that the point is that nobody knows.

I think that they are so widely loved, because they are something different from most, but they don't make you assume anything. Most fantasy books just take off in some new world or go on about non-existant creatures on Earth from the beginning. Rowling told you the way that things are, and how they relate to the human world. Also, for skeptical fantasy readers who would say that 'This can't happen because of humans' or something along those lines, there is an answer to why it could happen. Like when Pettigrew cut his finger off and blew the alley to bits. The thing that makes it possible is the mind altering.


----------



## Ralizah

I didn't really like the first two, but The Prisoner of Azkaban was excellent. I'll read the other 2 soon.

 Anyhow, it's all the rage because, unlike a lot of stories out there, it's just plain fun. That's really a rare quality in literature these days.

 Anyhow, Harry Potter is an OK series. Nothing special, but fun to read.


----------



## Ralizah

Farror said:
			
		

> Sure, there are elements taken, but many things in the books are purely Rowling. I could name countless fantasy books that are essentially re'worded versions of the Lord of the Rings, at least the Harry Potter books aren't just another one of those.



 The concepts in LOTR were done before it, and they'll be done again. 
 It's rather foolish to assume that anything similar in content to LOTR is a knock-off of it. Popular media just tends to cement itself as the ultimate whatever in society's mind, so anything that dares to borrow that concepts that LOTR itself had also borrowed are considered knock-offs.


----------



## Farror

No, I mean the plot is the same, not just elements of the story or world.


----------



## Ralizah

Farror said:
			
		

> No, I mean the plot is the same, not just elements of the story or world.



 You mean warriors from different midevil races banding together to return an evil ring to the depths of a giant volcano before some tyrannical dead guy takes over the world eith his army, even if he doesn't exist in human form anymore?


----------



## Pawn

The concept used in Harry Potter is a direct copy of The Earthsea Quartet, a sequence of novels written in the late 60's to early 70's by Ursula K. Le Guin. More than that, the less specific theme of 'boy with unknown heritage taken from his life to server greater purpose', or whatever, has been used many times in the short history of contemporary fantasy. But in the end, what book cannot be likened to numerous predecessors? What makes Harry Potter a truly poor book, in my opinion, is that Rowling simply cannot write for shit. Fine for nine year olds I'm sure, but unworthy of the 'respect' it's accumulated.


----------



## seth

i think we're arguing a little too much about concept here.  shouldn't it be the actual story that matters, the events in the books, the way they unfold, and that sort of thing?  I happen to think that rowling is a pretty good writer.  she may not use a particularly 'advanced' vocabulary, but vocabulary does not a good writer make.  i think she's a good writer because of her ability to include readers of all ages in her stories.  what kind of children's writer would she be if her readers had to keep a dictionary on their lap while they were reading, or if they simply gave up in frustration?  she's also nicely descriptive.  she gives you a wonderful vision of her world while not forcing you to imagine it completely the way she sees it, giving the reader that little bit more of freedom of imagination.

i dunno, i think we should be talking more about the actual text, not the concepts she's borrowed, or mechanisms she uses to unfold the story.  what's next?  "OMG, she has a beginning, a middle and an end in her books!!  SHE STOLE THAT!!!!  FROM MEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!"

please.


----------



## bobothegoat

> the sixth book is called Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
> but niether harry nor lord voldemort are the Half Blood Prince
> WHO IS?????


If I'm not mistaken, Voldemort had a "muggle" father.  Wouldn't that make him, in a sense, a "half-blood?"

Anyway, I enjoyed the books.  They held my interest and everything all fit together in the end.

I do not, however, like the movies.  The first and second ones were okay, but the third one was awful.  Perhaps it was worse because they used a different directer.  Either way, the problem with the third movie was that it was impossible to understand what was going on without having already read the third book.


----------



## seth

bobothegoat said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, Voldemort had a "muggle" father.  Wouldn't that make him, in a sense, a "half-blood?"



yeah, voldemort's a half-blood, "mud-blood" or whatever.  it's kinda like hitler, trying to bring forth the Aryan nation and having brown hair. :roll:


----------



## aspire

thats what i mean Harry and Voldemort are both half bloods but neither of them are the prince, i can't think of anyonewho is the prince.


----------



## daniela

What about Hagrid?  He is half giant/half wizard.

--DM--


----------



## aspire

highly doubt it but anythings possible. lol.


----------



## blademasterzzz

Hm... seth hit it spot-on...

Voldemort really IS Hitler in many ways actually... 
I never thought about it before, but yes...


----------



## Latiscity

I've never really cared about the Harry Potter craze, or bothered to understand it, but you've sold me. I'm going out and getting those books. And if I don't like it, I'll blame all of you. oints finger:  :wink:


----------



## Verago

Harry Potter books....hm...no offence JK Rowling, but even though they are pretty good, I don't like them a lot. And not because of that whole "'JK Rowling is a practicioner of witchcraft!!!'" controversy. The plots are good, fast paced, descriptive, everything...But they just keep on getting LONGER and LONGER! To the point that it's almost a pain to read all the way to the end. From Prisoner of Azkaban to The Goblet of Fire, there is like a 200 - 300 page difference! Granted, there is more to tell, and i can respect that, but it just takes forever to read, unless you sit down for like 8 hours a day and do NOTHING but read the book, in complete silence. Not to say that i don't like to read books, because i do...after The Prisoner of Azkaban, the building threat of Lord Voldemort is sort of ignored. He almost never shows up, and when he does, it's usually in some weird form. After reading really long books like that for a long time, they get kind of repetitive. The Harry Potter books aren't too bad about that, but i guess once they hit to 700 + page mark, it got harder to regulate the repetitiveness. 

But as for why people like them, I think Lily summed it up pretty accurately.


PAWN: Rowling can write pretty well, i think...but you don't have to be able to write huge, profound, deep sentences to get your book respect. 
And i've read the Earthsea books too. You're right, the concept is almost 
identical.


Oh, yeah...JK Rowling stole that beginning, middle, end thing from meeee!!!! I know she did! I don't have any evidence, but i know she did!!! 
 :wink:


----------



## pgoroncy

Verago said:
			
		

> And not because of that whole "'JK Rowling is a practicioner of witchcraft!!!'" controversy.



I haven't heard of this before. What is it about? 



> From Prisoner of Azkaban to The Goblet of Fire, there is like a 200 - 300 page difference! Granted, there is more to tell, and i can respect that, but it just takes forever to read, unless you sit down for like 8 hours a day and do NOTHING but read the book, in complete silence.



From my experience this is what Harry Potter fans do when a new book comes out.


----------



## Dragonscales

couldn't agree more pawn, except for maybe changing shit to utter shit lol


----------



## seth

Verago said:
			
		

> ...But they just keep on getting LONGER and LONGER! To the point that it's almost a pain to read all the way to the end.
> 
> ...after The Prisoner of Azkaban, the building threat of Lord Voldemort is sort of ignored. He almost never shows up, and when he does, it's usually in some weird form.
> 
> Oh, yeah...JK Rowling stole that beginning, middle, end thing from meeee!!!! I know she did! I don't have any evidence, but i know she did!!!
> :wink:



okay, firstly, i'm pretty sure the sixth book is supposed to be significantly shorter than order of the phoenix, probably by at least a few hundred pages.  and, c'mon, that's some pretty big-ass type on those pages  .  if you pulled the font down by one point and made the spacing 1 instead if 1.5 it'd cut the books down by a third, easily.

two, um, have you read the the end of goblet of fire?...cause you probably should, that and order of the phoenix.  i don't want to spoil anything, but i can't remember any weird forms after the end of goblet.

and SEE, I TOLD YOU SOMEONE WOULD SAY IT!!


----------



## Creative_Insanity

You guys need to try Robin Hobb. Better than JK Rowling. *nods*


----------



## Verago

pgoroncy said:
			
		

> Verago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not because of that whole "'JK Rowling is a practicioner of witchcraft!!!'" controversy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of this before. What is it about?
Click to expand...



Not much came of it...but some people were saying that J.K Rowling was a witchcraft practicioner and that her books were encouraging youg people to be evil, or some such crap. It was really stupid, one of those politically correct things.


And, yeah, i know he didn't take a weird form in the last couple of books, but he always subtly influences the ending or appears as some kind of creature. And besides, Lord Voldemort _is_a weird form... :wink:


----------



## Stacy

dragonscales wrote:


> I know I'm gunna get alotta flack for this but I feel it needs to be said. I cannot stand the books and in my personal opinion jk rowling is nothing but a talentless hack, her books make me sick to the stomach, and this is coming from a fantasy addict. In my opinion there is alot better material out there kids could be reading if they're interested in Fantasy.



At least, JK Rowling can write with proper English.  "Gunna get alotta flack?"  :lol: 



> I brought goblet of fire and after reading it, gave it to my younger brother, even he turned his nose up at it, it has remained unread ever since. I also read another of her books and thought that sucked too.



So far, we have reactions to the books: makes you sick to the stomach, it sucks apparently, but no analytical reason why they are poorly written or craptastic.



> Where as I just ache at the fact that I'm gunna have nothing but a bunch of stooges on my t.v for a week raving about the book when it does come out in a few years. I'm already shuddering at the thought lol
> 
> Bah Humbug! Get a life jkr!



She has a life.  Do you?



> Personally I am thinking of hibernating till the whole stupid craze has blown over.



Funny.  You seem to be willingly entering this thread, and you keep returning to it.  If I didn't know better, I'd think you thrived on insulting JKR.



> couldn't agree more pawn, except for maybe changing shit to utter shit lol



And you're complaining about Rowling's writing style.  Ack!  Look at your own.


----------



## Stacy

I'm not trying to make a personal attack here, but you seemed to be itching for a reaction to your less than eloquent posts.


----------



## Dragonscales

Firstly, I'm not writing a book, I am sharing my thoughts on the matter. I tend to think of my posts as an extension of my mouth, so I type how I talk. Being the Aussie that I am, my vocabulary and accent is a little different to others and I like to use it in my rantings occassionally. I think it adds flavour to what I am writing as it personalises my posts.

Secondly, my analytical views on the books I have read of hers are as follows:

1. They are very linear.

2. They are extremely predictable.

3. The plot was far from edge of the seat excitement. She was lucky to crack a yawn from me, much less anything else.

4. The characters were shallow and lack all manner of depth.

5. There wasn't alot of discription within the writing to engage the reader.

6. Her use of inter-character relations was pretty sub-standard to say the least.

7. The books are an obvious cash-in of various other books and T.V shows out there.

There is 7 good reasons why the books suck. If I was to add any more then I'd have to move my post to the top ten section and change the heading to "top ten reasons why jkr's books suck".

Thirdly, the reason why I keep coming back is because someone has to beat this stupid craze out of people. Reading anything Harry Potter related kills brain cells and the rate at which this phenomena is going, the world will be filled with dimwits and morons in no time.


----------



## seth

First of all, it doesn't matter what you're writing, writing clearly and using proper grammar helps get your point across to others and helps them to understand what you mean.

as for your statements; [Spoilers if you haven't read them all.]

1. Almost all books are linear.  A book is a number of events told in sequence that tell a story.  Therefore, linear.

2. I have no idea how you predicted that Mad-Eye Moody wasn't really Mad-Eye, but in fact Barty Crouch's son impersonating him.  There's no way you could have guessed that.  And that's just one example.  I can't remember how many of the books in the series you've read, but I don't think it's that many.

3. The books are anywhere from 300 to 870 pages.  You can't seriously expect edge-of-your-seat excitement throughout the entirety of a book that long.  That's just ridiculous.

4. Again, if you've only read the first book, you don't know enough to say what you have.  I found the kids, and especially the older characters, to have their own unique personalities, very fitting with their roles in the story.

5. It's been a while since I've read the first few books, but I can say that her descriptions gave me a wonderful view of her world, incidentally quite different from all of the illustrations provided in the books.  EDIT:  Also, the world is based on the real world, so a lot of the descriptions she could give would be unnecessary.  We already know what the majority of the things in her books look like.

6. I don't understand how you can say that.  In the first place, in the first book, these kids are getting to know each other and the professors.  As for his family, the way they treated him was very defined.  Maybe you mean the relationships were simple, very defined?  I don't know.

7. Like what?  Maybe it's a British or Aussie thing, maybe you have a lot of books like these, but I haven't read many.  Most fantasy books I've read have been set in made-up worlds with ridiculous characters and a bare minimum of realism.  I'd say that Tolkien has made one of the only other realistic fantasy worlds that I've read about.  And no, I'm not going to compare Rowling to Tolkien, it's apples and oranges.

There, seven defences to your seven reasons.  If you want to make it ten, go ahead, I'll have another three ways to defend the books.  We should probably just stop talking about it, because, frankly, I don't think you're going to be able to sway the millions of fans J.K. Rowling has.


----------



## Stacy

Dragonscales, if I ignore the part about Harry Potter turning people into idiots, I can almost be pleased with you.  Your seven reasons to hate Harry Potter are much more interesting than simply saying it sucks or that it ought to come with a warning label saying it may cause nausea.  I just don't agree with you.  Now we can fight (oops, I mean discuss) this like adults. 



> 1. They are very linear.



Maybe, I'm just old fashioned but I like my stories linear.



> 2. They are extremely predictable.



While this is sadly true of Order of the Phoenix, I don't think this is true of the rest of the books at all.  Like Seth mentioned, there are plenty of twists and turns like the fake Mad-Eye Moody or Quirrell being in league with Voldemort or Ginny opening the Chamber of Secrets.  If you mean that they are predictable in Harry always wins the battle, well then, yeah they are.  Would anyone like Lord of the Rings if Sauron succeeded in taking over Middle Earth and Frodo perished mere yards away from Mount Doom?



> 3. The plot was far from edge of the seat excitement. She was lucky to crack a yawn from me, much less anything else.



Generally books with a lot of action don't have a lot of character depth.



> 4. The characters were shallow and lack all manner of depth.



The thing I love best about the Harry Potter series is the variety of characters.  From wise Dumbledore to short sighted Hagrid to the intuitive Hermione to sensitive Lupin, I think they are all brilliant.  Harry, of course, is my favorite.



> 5. There wasn't alot of discription within the writing to engage the reader


. 

I've always found the novels to be very vivid.  It might be more my imagination than Rowling's writing, but considering how many non-readers have become readers because of the HP series, I doubt it.



> 6. Her use of inter-character relations was pretty sub-standard to say the least.



Could you clarify what you mean by this?



> 7. The books are an obvious cash-in of various other books and T.V shows out there.



It follows some features of most fantasy writing, and it relies heavily on use of Greek mythology (as well as mythology of other cultures) but JK Rowling is hardly guilty of stealing her plot.


----------



## writerprincess15

Oh my gosh, i love Harry Potter! I own all of the books that are out so ar and i have read and reread them each countless times! I LOVE HARRY POTTER! I dont know exactly what it is that makes me love these books so much, But i am just so extrememly fascinated with them! And i also love the movies just as much.


----------



## Stacy

It's just occurred to me that I should post why I love the Harry Potter books so much instead of picking on poor Dragonscales.  And it's only fair that I give Dragonscales some material with which to critique me.  

The Details:  The Harry Potter books are filled with little creative details that make reading about the wizarding experience so enjoyable.  Here's an example from Sorcerer's Stone:



> There were a hundred and forty-two staircases at Hogwarts: wide, sweeping ones; narrow, rickety ones; some that led somwhere different on a Friday; some with a vanishing step halfway up that you had to remember to jump.



Creative details are used in all aspects of wizarding life:  the candies they eat (jumping Chocolate Frogs, Fizzing Whizbees which are sherbets that make you levitate), even their furniture is magical (talking mirrors, Mrs. Weasley's clock, biting books)

The humor:  I never expected I would become a Harry Potter addict.  One day I was at Barnes and Noble wondering why Harry Potter was such a craze.  I picked up the Sorcerer's Stone and read the first sentence: "Mr. and Mrs. Dursley, of number four Privet Drive, were proud to say they were perfectly normal, thank you very much."  From that first sentence, I was hooked.  I quickly became amused with the Dursleys' selfish ways and intrigued by the hints of a wizarding world (cats reading maps, hints that owls in daylight were really up to something, the mysterious people in cloaks making Uncle Vernon so nervous).  Harry Potter's world is a very wacky and very humorous one.  How can one not love Peeves the poltergeist?  Or the Fat Lady when she gets tipsy ("Lairy fights!  That's the one!")?  Or Sir Cadogan the insane knight?

The characters:  All of Rowling's characters seem very three dimensional to me from Cornelius Fudge always focused on appearances and public opinion to the spaced out Luna Lovegood to the malicious Snape.  The trio, of course, is lovable and very human.  Unlike many characters in childrens' books, they have plenty of flaws to make them realistic.  Harry is intelligent and courageous, but he's not terribly studious and he's a mess around girls.  Ron is funny and loyal but he has an inferiority complex that is always getting in his way.  Hermione is smart and wise beyond her years, but she can be an annoying know-it-all.


----------



## Dragonscales

I have never had any problems with people understanding my posts in all the time I have frequented forums, irc and various other online resources. As I said, I type my posts the way I speak, and I happen to be quite fluent in everything I say. Sure, it may be a quirk I have developed that alot of others haven't, but it's not something I intend to change. Have you not heard of mannerisms before?

If I happened to be writing a novel or some other piece which I intended to have published then I would use nothing but textbook grammer and eloquent language skills - in this instance I don't see the need 

As for linear, there are ways to make a book appear alot less linear, such as delving into side-plots. I.E: having several different things happening at the same time in different places. From what I have read of jkr, sub-plots aren't something she does very well, on the scant occassions she uses them.

Her books also have the feel of leading the reader about by the nose, leaving very little, if any, thought needed on behalf of the reader. What is the point of writing if there is nothing to stimulate one's mind? One of the main points of writing is to make people reflect and think about what they are reading as they are reading it. In this way, her writing does waste brain cells and therefore my comment was justified, at least in my oppinion.

In regards to "edge of seat excitement", I don't mean that it has to be apparent throughout the whole book, just the climaxes. From what I have read this isn't apparent either. I found jkr's climaxes extremely boring and disappointing, they lacked the power to really grab me.

Character-wise, I found them to be extremely limited, emotionally as well as the way they reacted and counteracted to one another. They are extremely one dimensional as opposed to multifaceted, there is no complexity to their personalities as you would find in real life.

As for Britain, I couldn't really say, I am in Australia, which is very, very different to britain. We do have alot of shows and books over here which were written and screened before jkr work and are extremely similar in alot of ways.

Anyhow, I will leave it there for now, it's quarter to 5 in the morning and I'm going to bed. I really should learn to spend the twilight hours sleeping rather than writing the midnight oil away lol


----------



## blademasterzzz

Geez, I think people are too caught up in saying jkr is not a great writer.

Well, obviously, her books will never match the standart of Chekhov.

And yes, her books aren't exactly as ecxciting, as say Dan Brown's books, which are very hard to put down once you start reading. 

HP's books aren't there to make you think, no. There are other books to do that. The thing is, though, that Harry Potter books elad you into reading more, and that is a very good thing nowadays. 

I know so, so many children who utterly despise reading.

The TV and videogames ad such are much more exciting for them. 

Still Rowling gets many children to read. And face it, not many eleven-year-old are gonna read Dikkens. 

And as for grabbing plot, the Da Vinci Code, also a grand bestseller has one -  still it is read mostly by adults, in comparison to Harry Potter.


----------



## Shadeslayer

Why the Harry Potter books are such a phenomum? Well, I suppose because the book follows many plots if you've noticed. When you read, don't you feel that JK leaves you in such a craze suspence mode that makes you whining for more? The main reason why kids love it so much, because is very secretive and keeps things hidden very well in the book that so many people just keep coming back for more so in hope that they'll find out the key to the mysterious questions about Harry Potter. Here is one suspense in the first book that really knocks most people over.

"Why would Voldemort want to kill me?" asked Harry.

There you go, when you read that part, didn't you wonder why and suddenly, now you want to know?


----------



## Pawn

Perhaps the adult defenders of Harry Potter have been reading some completely different book in which the author actually demonstrates some skill.

Assuming for a moment that we are talking about the same subject matter, to enjoy Harry Potter, one must completely disregard any respect for the beauty of language. Her prose are unbearably mundane in language and style. It is possible to enjoy Harry Potter as a nine to twelve year old looking for a fun story they can relate to. I can even see how an adult can pick the books up, read them in three days and comment that they were quite fun. For a widely read person to come out and say that these books are actually genuinely _good_ however, frankly astounds me.

As for arguing that they're good in plot and addictiveness rather than as a work of language... Well, maybe you should go read some decent fantasy? blademasterzzz - I find Tolstoy 'lead's me on far more than JKR ever has. I have two little sisters, and know that there is *plenty* of decent fantasy for young children out there.

@Stacy

Taking your wild ad hominem aside, and looking just at your argument, I find it entirely unpersuasive. Creative detail? Are you kidding? Not only does every author alive do this, but countless thousands do it many times better than she does. Just like the book itself, her animated, childish and bright world is just fine... for nine year olds. Her characters are similarly aimed at children - lively clichés with about as much relation to a real person as a Banana. Harry Potter himself doesn't even have a character. If you find the humour amusing, then perhaps you ought to go back to preschool.

I am sorry to all of you out there with the mental age of nine. These books are for kids. Perhaps one day you'll join the world of real literature.


----------



## Shadeslayer

Your right about that Pawn. JK is good at capturing the readers heart, but her writing is too simple and short and meant really for children. If she were to write more description and backround of the story, maybe the style would be a little better. But really, in truth, her style seems the act of a childs. Although, the series are addicting. But I have read even more and better books that acually strike up a realistic form, unlike what Jk does. Although I do like the Harry Potter series.


----------



## blademasterzzz

Why do I even bother posting?


----------



## Hakeem

AdamR said:
			
		

> They are well writtin, well-plotted, and plain fun.



The Harry Potter books caused so much of a “mania” in the book world is that they are not entirely entitled to just for children, adults count to be one of the most enjoyable books. Also the magic that J.K Rowling has created in the books is also incomparable; in addition, she has this smooth way of story telling that makes you lung for more.

I think the fifth book “The Order of the Phoenix” is the most enjoyable one of the series, when Harry discovers the fact of the existence of the prophecy makes a very good idea, still, I think it’s a pity why Rowling has to write only 7 books… :cry:  

In the books, people read without picturing how Harry, Ron, Hermione or even Neville look like in each book, considering the fact that in each book they have grown a year, and they are absolutely bound to change, and that what makes the series enjoyable to read. But in the movies as you Lily said, hormones play a big role.

Also, you hit the nerve here, people (mostly readers) are always on the rapid pace of reading these complicated novels that you called 'intellectual books', and when they lay their hands on such simple ideated books is actually, what make a fine escape of reality.  Anyway, I can’t wait for the sixth book “The Half-Blood Prince” :!:


----------



## Dragonscales

I think alot of people here seem to be confusing the "mania" created by the movies with that created by the books. Without the sparkle and razzle dazzle of the movies I doubt the books would have had as much of a following as they did.

Kids will go for any old garbage they see on T.V or at the cinemas as long as it glitters brightly enough, plus they are also prone to "peer group pressure" - like lambs to the slaughter, the herd follows the leader.


----------



## Dragonscales

RE: Stacey's defence of "dimensional" characters - an intelligent person who is a know-it-all, a geek who is shy around girls and a clown who uses humour to hide an inferiority complex....Hmmm, how clique is that mix?

Been there, read that....BORING!


----------



## A_MacLaren

I don't think many adult readers really enjoy these books for the deep character development or parables of human existence. They're throwaway reading. They tell us what we already know, and they do it in a fun way.
The language isn't challenging. It takes about two days of casual reading to get through The Prisoner of Azkaban, about a week for Order of the Phoenix. The style is repetetive. Descriptions of characters are repeated over and over. Single jokes reoccur in every book.
We know and love the characters. They're uncomplicated. We know how any one of them will react to any given situation.
We like these books because they're fun. If you're reading Harry Potter, you're not after something that's going to challenge you. I read it because I've got nothing to read and need something to fill in a couple of days of dead time. It's public transport reading.
Pop-culture reading. It's not a bad thing. It's like going to the movies to see Alien Vs Predator instead of The Leopard. Sometimes people don't want to be challenged. We just want something warm and cozy to sit down and read.
Simple plots, simple characters, a bit of old-school 'good vs bad'. No compromising morals, nothing hard. That's all.
If you can't appreciate a bit of thoughtless fun, that's nice. I feel for you.


----------



## Dragonscales

I can apreciate "thoughtless fun" and have been guilty of indulging in it myself from time to time. The problem arises when there is no "fun" in the material in question, only "thoughlessness".


----------



## A_MacLaren

It's all just opinion on that subject, I suppose. I think it's fun, myself.


----------



## Shaun1138

Elphaba said:
			
		

> Yes, but even Roald Dahl's books weren't the phenom that HP is.  And I'm a big Dahl fan, too.



check up...and you will find that Roald Dahl was just as big in his day as harry potter, if not bigger.....and that was without the media hype and other crap that boosts rowlings success.

personally ive always thought that wizards etc.. were just boring, and after reading the books and seeing the movies i can see why a young child would enjoy it, but to me, theyre still very very very boring. 

Adults today still read Roald Dahl and enjoy it just as much, but i think in 30yrs no-one at all will be reading rowling, it will be just one of those things you think back and say 'oh yeah...wasn't that a film?' , and realise it was complete rubbish. Dahl wrote so people could read...rowling wrote to get rich....BIG DIFFERENCE.

Dahl had something, apart from a dislike of children. There was substance to his work, even in his efforts for a more mature audience. 

not fond of potter and even less fond of rowling, but even these two still come above her over protective PR and management Co's....shame on them.


----------



## A_MacLaren

It's a bit harsh to say the Rowling writes simply for money. She didn't know her series was going to be a world-wide marketing phenomenon when she started it.
She's just writing. Admittedly, the publishers and perhaps Rowling herself are overprotective of the material, but I don't think it's fair to claim that she's a one woman capitalist regime.
I'm sure the woman enjoys writing as much as anyone, or she wouldn't be doing it. It's not like she needs to, any more. She could simply retire and lie about on a bed made of money.


----------



## Shaun1138

good point MacLaren...... i retract that statement, although i do feel that many successful writers churn out rubbish, purely because they _are _successful and the fan base will still buy it.

that's why alot of the time we find the earlier works of a writer is/was better... i.e. Stephen King. i have come accross a few things with rowling that i didn't personally like and want to express that these are my personal views only.

if i had gained millions of pounds/dollars through a book/movie deal...i would be honoured and somewhat humbled if a small primary school wanted to base their festive play on variants of my work, after all it's only a little primary school...it's not as if they're selling tickets.  their own little version...imagine how mums and dads will feel when they see their children acting away on stage. Now imagine how all these people, including the children (who are/were full paying fans) felt when rowling finds out about the play....wow! 'letter of praise or encouragement'?..not really....she gave them two options....

1) pay royalty fees and carry on (which the school obviously couldn't afford)

2) shut the play down and do something else that does not resemble the potter franchise in any way.

now...remember...this is a primary school...


and this isn't the only time rowling has gone way too far..
i completely understand that writers etc.. should always protect their work..but in this instance?


so when i said about rowling and money, i admit i was probably wrong..because she was unknown back then...but what about now...?

are we fools to say that because someone is already rich..they don't want more?

S.


----------



## D4rk_3|f

remember she was an ordinary housewife who got the idea while boarding a train.
I read it because she inspires me and proves you dont need to be einstein to write a book.


----------



## seth

D4rk_3|f said:
			
		

> remember she was an ordinary housewife



Yes, she got the idea while sitting on a train, waiting for it to leave the station, but she wasn't just an ordinary housewife.  She was a teacher, of what I can't really remember right now.  Probably something to do with English though.


----------



## D4rk_3|f

really. The article I read didnt state that. I will look it up. Thanks for pointing that out seth.


----------



## Capulet

I think it's a travesty of fate that I'm required to purchase/watch all the HP movies in order to complete my Alan Rickman collection. =(


----------



## D4rk_3|f

i thought the last movie was a total flop. What did you think>?


----------



## Capulet

I haven't forced myself to watch it yet.  I'm waiting for a day when I've broken a leg, or someone's shot my do to watch it.  Since that day will pretty much be ruined anyway watching the movie wouldn't make things much worse.


----------



## D4rk_3|f

hahahah....well thie first was the best and then it just went downhill but i heard that there was a different director for the last one as well.


----------



## Capulet

Alfonso Cuarón, who's made notable films such as Y tu mama tambien and Great Expectations.  You knew the second he did an Ethan Hawke movie he'd be cursed for life!


----------



## Stacy

Pawn wrote:


> Harry Potter himself doesn't even have a character. If you find the humour amusing, then perhaps you ought to go back to preschool.
> 
> I am sorry to all of you out there with the mental age of nine. These books are for kids. Perhaps one day you'll join the world of real literature.



If you have to resort to personal attacks in a debate about Harry Potter, you are showing your own emotional age.  You'll understand if I'm not hurt by your comments.    :lol:


----------



## Stacy

D4rk 3lf, I think you and I have opposite opinions on the movies.  I didn't care for the first one much at all.  It seemed a shadow of the book.  I loved the Prisoner of Azkaban film.  While they did tweak the plot quite a bit, it had some really great scenes:  where Harry rides Buckbeak, the part in the Gryffindor boys dormitory, the eerie way the dementors floated over Hogwarts, the bird/Whomping Willow conflict.  I'm actually very disappointed that Cuaron won't be directing Goblet of Fire.


----------



## Shaun1138

seth said:
			
		

> She was a teacher, of what I can't really remember right now.  Probably something to do with English though.




she was an English teacher at a language institute in Oporto and she wrote the philosophers stone in a cafe a few doors away. with having almost no knowledge of the practicalities of getting published, it was her friend, Paul, who suggested buying a copy of the _Writers' and Artists' Yearbook_. Three years later (when the book was completed), in Edingburgh, she borrowed the book from the central library. from this she made two lists...one of publishers and one of agents. she started to send in her synopsis etc.. and started to get rejection letters..until one day..when she received a letter with the words  ' we would be pleased to read the balance of your manuscript on an exclusive basis...'





S.


----------



## D4rk_3|f

Stacy i thought Dumbledore was a really bad actor in this movie. I found the old one very caring and more of a wizard whereas this one was really rough.

Secondly I think if the wolverine looked really shabby. Like he was moulting.
And the tree scene with hemoine hanging on and swinging around looked really fake.

My opinion


----------



## D4rk_3|f

Stacy i thought Dumbledore was a really bad actor in this movie. I found the old one very caring and more of a wizard whereas this one was really rough.

Secondly I think if the wolverine looked really shabby. Like he was moulting.
And the tree scene with hemoine hanging on and swinging around looked really fake.

My opinion


----------



## A_MacLaren

Another thing worth pointing out is that J.K Rowling probably doesn't decide everything that goes on. Legal issues are probably acted upon by Bloomsbury. I'm not even sure she owns the franchise anymore.


----------



## writerprincess15

Well, i dont know if any of you know or care, but J.K rowling just announced HBP is finished and it will be out July 16! YAY! I know alot of people are annoyed by Harry Potter but i am a huge fan and i love the writing. One thing that kind of bugs me about her is that she uses alot of mythology in her writing and she doesn't give any credit to it. But i still really love her writing and HArry Potter rocks!
And i think it is really mean of you to insult Harry Potter so much. Just because you do not like it does not mean you have the right to be so rude about it. I am sure there are things you like that i hate, but you dont see me going areound insulting it do you? I'm sorry if this angers you but it is the truth. In my opinion it is rude to just go off insulting things for no reason. But that is my opinion.


----------



## magikpumpkin

I've never actually read Harry Potter, a load of my friends have and say it's amazing, but i don't know i'm just not motivated to try it. It's like im being stubborn against commerical pressure. Or maybe it's cos i don't want to glorify a sellout. Really sorry harry potter fans, it probably is amazing like a lot of my mates say it is but i've seen 2 of the films and well, it's not that i wasn't entertained its just didn't interest me that much.


----------



## magikpumpkin

.....then again that'd b contradicting for me since i'm a big fan of _Dune_ by Frank Herbert, and David Lynch's film adaption was the worst cinematic abomination i've ever witnessed, shocking. So read the book before the film, in fact don't even watch the film! Rant over!


----------



## Farror

The movies don't do justice to the books. Heh, silly of you, basing your opinion of a book on the movie.


----------



## stereomuse

There are reasons that books are bestsellers, I dont see how reading a good book is selling out. It doesnt matter that its popular if its good its good, who cares.


----------



## nostalgicdemise

writerprincess15 said:
			
		

> Well, i dont know if any of you know or care, but J.K rowling just announced HBP is finished and it will be out July 16! YAY!


That woman is a machine...


			
				Farror said:
			
		

> The movies don't do justice to the books.


I've said that exact line countless times.  I have endless complaints about the third movie.  Not that it was bad, just that I had high expectations.  There were some good things Alfonso brought to the screen, but some things irritated me to no end.  The next director needs to kick it into high(er) gear for the 4th movie.  It's muh favorite book. 

Enough about the movies.  The books are wonderful.  I've never been drawn so viciously into a novel before, let alone five times in a row.  Splendid, really, and if you don't read 'em you're missing out.


----------



## lisajane

nostalgicdemise said:
			
		

> I have endless complaints about the third movie.  Not that it was bad, just that I had high expectations.



I agree. Next to movies one and two, I didn't like the third, but that would be because of my high expectations towards it.

Personally, I don't care what they do with the fourth movie because I really didn't like the fourth book. I love books three and five - especially five, despite the fact I never finished four.


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor

I think the Harry Potter books fall under this order:

The Order of the Pheonix (This is an assumption since I haven't read many chapters yet.
The Goblet of Fire & The Prisoner of Azkaban
The Philosopher's Stone
The Chamber of Secrets

I watched the movies before reading the books, and perhaps that's why I'm not disappointed.  I didn't go into the movies with a predetermined view on how the movie should look.


----------



## Dragonscales

writerprincess15 said:
			
		

> And i think it is really mean of you to insult Harry Potter so much. Just because you do not like it does not mean you have the right to be so rude about it. I am sure there are things you like that i hate, but you dont see me going areound insulting it do you? I'm sorry if this angers you but it is the truth. In my opinion it is rude to just go off insulting things for no reason. But that is my opinion.



As are the points made by any of us. We all have our own opinions on most things around us and they all differ from one person to another. There is nothing rude about critisizing something which is unappealing or distasteful to a person, it is merely a personal point of view with which one can express how they feel on a given subject.

Personally I think that anyone is entitled to dislike something I find pleasant and/or appealing and wouldn't blame them if they were to voice it either. The only time I would feel any hint of anger towards a person's opinion would be in a case where it conflicted with something that is (in my personal view) socially unacceptable and/or morally wrong I.E: child pornography, rape, animal abuse, ect. As for a book or film, etc, I couldn't give a hoot whether a person loved or hated it. I personally can fully grasp the fact that not everyone does/will like the same things I do in regards to literature and other medias and can fully accept as well as respect and apreciate it all at once. Just my honest opinion  :wink:


----------



## lisajane

Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor said:
			
		

> I watched the movies before reading the books, and perhaps that's why I'm not disappointed.  I didn't go into the movies with a predetermined view on how the movie should look.



That was similar to me. I had no intention on reading the books before I saw the first movie. Loved that and have loved the books.


----------



## Pats

I just don't know... I think there's a lot of violence and disobediant behavior on the parts of the protagonists for a children's series....

&lt;---cautious parent


----------



## k3ng

Pats said:
			
		

> I just don't know... I think there's a lot of violence and disobediant behavior on the parts of the protagonists for a children's series....
> 
> &lt;---cautious parent



And its probably the largest, fattest 'children's book' I've seen. 

I think the series sort of mutated from a children's story to more mature material...


----------



## Hakeem

I agree with k3nq, the first book (HP & the philosopher’s stone) was originally written for children. But as she (and I'm speaking now about JK Rowling) started writing the sequels for the books she emerged in new mature ideas and mature, adults began reading the books. Honestly I don't think the books should be categorized under "Children's books", there is alot of things that children find difficult about them. 

Another thing I'd like to mention here is that the 3 movies totally don’t justify the books. When I went to watch the third movie in the cinema I was honestly disappointed in the quantity of kids and babies around me! When you read the third book you will be drawn in this world of greatness! On balance, I don’t think any movie can do the books their rights, because they are one legendary piece of writing. 

*HARRY POTTER AND THE HALF-BLOOD PRINCE WILL BE REALEASED AT 16/7!!! *(The big letters can demonstrate my anticipation  ). You can find a lot of information related to the books on the author’s official site: www.jkrowling.com and information related to the movies and the books also on www.mugglenet.com

And here is the right order:

_HP and the Philosopher’Stone.
HP and the Chamber of Secrets.
HP and the Prisoner of Azkaban.
HP and the Goblet of Fire.
HP and the Order of the Phoenix.
HP and the Half-blood Prince._ (Yet to released.)

P.S: The HP books are the fastest selling books in history. (I'm not sure about this piece of info but bloomsburry stated so.)


----------



## TrustMe

Hey, I'm an HP nut. An obsessive. Every day, I write the title of the sixth Harry Potter book, the day it comes out, and where I intend to be midnight the day before, on my bathroom mirror when it's all foggy. And that is my confession of the day.
My sig, actually, is from HP. If you didn't notice. In that case, shame on you.


----------



## k3ng

ur sig reminded me of the time when my 8 year old cousin ( who has tremendous vocab by the way ) read that part and shut the book tight, saying it was scary and plain gross. He only picked up the book a week later to continue... 

Imagine... Harry Potter - The Horror Movie...  :twisted:


----------



## TrustMe

It's a creepy punishment. I was very surprised when I read it. Doesn't seem JKR's type.


----------



## kerpoe

*cough* brainwashed children of pulp fiction mania crave cheesy fantasy shit *cough


----------



## blademasterzzz

Everyone likes something else. 
You don't argue over tastes and preferences. 



















































You fight to death over them.


----------



## kerpoe

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> Everyone likes something else.
> You don't argue over tastes and preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fight to death over them.



hahahahaha


----------



## kerpoe

so goddamn true


----------



## demonic_harmonic

watch me butt into this thread!

i have one very important thing to say:

No matter what Rowling says, Snape is still sexy. *puts fingers in ears and sings loudly to avoid hearing everyone gross out*


And she doesn't have any control over movies, toys, or anything. She actually said, before toys came out, that she wouldn't want toys because it would be sort of stupid. Oh well for her (the toys are HORRIBLE). She also hinted at that she doesn't like some of the casting for the movie.


----------



## kerpoe

Snape is sexy


----------



## kerpoe

So is Dumbledorf or whatever the fuck his name is


----------



## demonic_harmonic

Albus Dumbledore



that's the short version of his name.  i forget the whole thing.



hey, i would hit it with snape. if no one else would, so be it. more for me.


----------



## lisajane

I also wouldn't mind having Snape...


----------



## demonic_harmonic

lisajane said:
			
		

> I also wouldn't mind having Snape...




well, i could share. 


i swear that he's loaded on cash. i don't know why. he seems the type to have a huge amount of money but still live at hogwart's.


----------



## TrustMe

Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore. And without looking. 
JKR does get to read over the script and approve it before production starts.


----------



## demonic_harmonic

I LOVE YOU TRUSTME.


anyone who knows things like that by heart is a friend of mine.


yes, but she doesn't get to cast the movie or help with casting. but she does get to go in some days and watch production and help out with it a bit.

notice the 'a bit'


----------



## Londongrey

OOO knoe, I want the actor who played the young Vlodemort/Tom Riddle, wuff!


----------



## TrustMe

lol, cool, I have a new friend.  *does a jig*


----------



## blademasterzzz

THis thread is getting weird.  :shock:


----------



## Londongrey

I'm hoping Trustme is Tom Riddle, hehe


----------



## demonic_harmonic

TrustMe, ARE you Tom Riddle? Or Voldemort, I should say?


If you are, I want a cool tattoo...


----------



## Writer

Londongrey said:
			
		

> OOO knoe, I want the actor who played the young Vlodemort/Tom Riddle, wuff!



That would be Christian Coulson who played Young LV.


----------



## Hakeem

This thread is getting really weird... Really weird...

Snape?? Sexy?? What?!?!? You even like that puddle of shit? I DESPISE HIM! Though sometimes I like when he starts tormenting Harry in Potions infront of the Slytherins. I like his mean attitudes.. Alot, NOT SLEEPING WITH HIM!

P.S: Cho Chang is some chick I tell you...


----------



## demonic_harmonic

Fine, more Snape for the people who want him.

He can have groupies.


One of them being me.


He's not a puddle of shit. He stopped being bad, and now he's some awesome spy that's probably gonna die, and I'll cry alot. 


Besides, it's always the introverts that are the best...  :twisted: 


(i actually have no experience with that, i'm just trying to gross you out now)


----------



## Hakeem

Well ok, he is "good" now and on the good side with dumbledore and bla bla bla... maybe he didn't really CHANGE sides at all as Ron said?? 

He is still giving Harry a bad time anyway...


----------



## forlorn phoenix

What I think makes the books so good is how the magic seems real when you read it; the magic portin intrigues and the characters are easy to relate to to make it feel more real.


----------



## forlorn phoenix

No matter which side he's on, he's still a git.  Just like ruddy old percy, horrid malfoy and his clod of cronies, ect.


----------



## Hakeem

forlorn phoenix said:
			
		

> No matter which side he's on, he's still a git.  Just like ruddy old percy, horrid malfoy and his clod of cronies, ect.



You got that right phoenix...


----------



## Dunyasha

I'd say that "Harry Potter" is so world-wide because its original, mind-rapturing really!! I've read all 5 books but I mainly enjoyed "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets"! A really good book! I also enjoyed the first and second movie, although I was disappointed when I went to the theatre to watch the 3rd movie. All in all I luv th eHarry Potter series. I actually heard that the sixth book is coming out this July!! I also think the title is "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince". 
I'm not quite sure of this though...


----------



## forlorn phoenix

PLEASE, don't call me phoenix or forlorn; call me Jeff.

I agree, the third movie was a huge disapointment.  I went to the movies JUST TO SEE IT and it really wasn't worth the trouble.  Oh well.

By the way, you are correct in saying that book the sixth is coming out in july and, i don't remember the date off hand, but I know the official date, and the name is Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  Go to hpana.com forums to get more info and you can get reliable information go to jkrowling.com, where the author herself writes.

PS.  Git list-
Percy
malfoy
+his cronies
snape
UMBRIDGE  (who won the official gitfest 34 years in a row!!!)
Most of the slytherins
ECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Thomas

i have read all the books, and  to some limits the third movie was good till scabers(reatarted character) was the main character at one point i dont care for the pets of ron weasly and i dont care for ron weasly just to get to the main point the character of harry potter isn't really the main character in the series cause of the whole slytherin v.s gryffindor spat between the im the beter no your not i am,it's the majority of the school that is the main part of the movie and in the books as well,yes the book is called Harry potter and the half blood prince.....and in the goblet of fire i din't really care for the return of the Dementors trying to kill harry....again ughh.... oh well what is the past and you can't change JK Rowlings mind..


----------



## Hakeem

Hey guys, and Jeff too, the sixth book is called Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince, it's to be released in the 16th of July, bloomsburry and scholastic will be printing the book. Scholastic prints the American version and often changes some words, Bloomsburry is the original one and prints what JK Rowling really wrote. The 4th Harry Potter movie will be released on the 17th of November. Jo (JK Rowling) says the the 6th book is somehow related to the 2nd one, so I advise to read the 2nd and the 5th so you can keep up on what's happening. You can find the last news related to Harry Potter, the books/movies on www.mugglenet.com and Jo's official site www.jkrowling.com

The filming of Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (the 5th movie) will begin in January of 2006 and the casting will start this fall.


----------



## S.Thomas

do you guys know if sighning to www.jkrowling.com when you "sign up" is it "free"?


----------



## Kajarow

Hakeem said:
			
		

> Hey guys, and Jeff too, the sixth book is called Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince, it's to be released in the 16th of July, bloomsburry and scholastic will be printing the book. Scholastic prints the American version and often changes some words, Bloomsburry is the original one and prints what JK Rowling really wrote. The 4th Harry Potter movie will be released on the 17th of November. Jo (JK Rowling) says the the 6th book is somehow related to the 2nd one, so I advise to read the 2nd and the 5th so you can keep up on what's happening. You can find the last news related to Harry Potter, the books/movies on www.mugglenet.com and Jo's official site www.jkrowling.com
> 
> The filming of Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (the 5th movie) will begin in January of 2006 and the casting will start this fall.




Yep. That is everything you need to know. Im extremly active in the HP World on the net, So Im up on this all.


----------



## demonic_harmonic

i think jkrowling.com is free. atleast, they havent been charging me...


----------



## Nimbus1944

www.jkrowling.com and the alternate port www.jkrowling.co.uk  are definitely free.


----------



## Hakeem

Hey guys, THE HARRY POTTER AND THE HALF-BLOOD PRINCE BOOK COVERS ARE RELEASED!!

You can check them out at www.mugglenet.com, there is 3 covers, the US cover which is ok, and the UK covers, children and adult, the adult cover is OUTSTANDING!   

P.S: You can download a timer to your desktop, a countdown timer at your desktop for the day the book gets released.

P.S (2): Nimbus1944, I like your avator.


----------



## britmit

Oooh thanks for that, I'm such a knob but I love Harry Potter


----------



## Kajarow

S.Thomas said:
			
		

> do you guys know if sighning to www.jkrowling.com when you "sign up" is it "free"?



Of course it is free, they are not going to charge you to view her official website.


----------



## forlorn phoenix

Hakeem, you are quite correct in you're posting the date and publishers of book the sixth of the Harry Potter series.  (It was given a week before Christmas, I believe, ...I follow up!!!)

I agree, the adult cover is definately the best.  It's better for not only audience, but general opinion and taste alike.

May we return to the book?  Now, there is an EXCELENT site for the Harry potter series, it's hpana.com.  I'm a member, though rigth now is the first I've checked for a while, but it's really interesting and everyone knows the series.


----------



## Hakeem

Yep thanks forlorn phoenix!

Another thing, according to an article by Forbes, companies such as Scholastic and Time Warner have described how their sales decreased last year mainly because there were no new Harry Potter movies or books released. However, other companies had a different story to tell. Electronic Arts reported a huge increase in sales of Harry Potter merchandise in 2004 while Amazon stated that "customers worldwide have placed hundreds of thousands of preorders" for HBP.

Harry Potter is a global brand worth an estimated $1 billion, says the article. With a new book and film to be released later this year, that figure is expected to increase dramatically. (This is taken from www.mugglenet.com).


----------



## demonic_harmonic

i think the green-yellow cover is hideous.


snape is not a git. (this argument can go on for ages. i know. it's just fun to argue about it, because its something that doesnt really matter)


so do i hear correctly this one is shorter than order of the phoenix?


----------



## EArabhorse

That's what I heard, that HBP is shorter than OoP.  I'm a member of mugglenet  and have read the books about 6 times each...my confession for the day!  
Anyway, everytime I read the books I find something I overlooked the other times, and I just think they are great.  They got a boy who was my neighbor a few years ago reading, and before Potter, he wouldn't touch any books!  :? 

I'm an avid Potter fan...but don't tell my family, they may just disown me...they think it's alright, but nothing better than that.  Lol, I'm done now... 

PS-Snape is a nasty git, as is his little suck-up friend Draco.  I literally jumped when I read about Snape, Harry and the Penisive...hate to be Harry then...


----------



## Hakeem

It's very disappointing to know that the HBP is shorter than the OOTP, but JKR said that it is somehow related to the Chamber of Secrets. Did you read those few lines of the first chapter in HBP, that JKR released previously? Those lines were first planned for the 1st HP book, but the publishers didn't approve of it and cut it off. Anyway they agreed to put it in HBP.

You know guys you should first read Chamber of Secrets and then OOTP, you know when you start to read HBP you would know everything and not start flipping pages in previous books.

Anyway I have to rush to the English class,, post you guys later.

Cheers!


----------



## demonic_harmonic

wait, she released the first few lines???


where have I been????!!!!???


oh yea, being a loser and actually writing instead of being online. ew. i suck. hehehe... &lt;3


snape is not a git. though i think he will end up dead. i seriously do, and that makes me sad. 


you know who the real git here is? lucius malfoy.


----------



## blademasterzzz

The main problem I have with HP that Rlwing got too stereotyped in some ways. 

For example, although the four houses are supposed to be equal, Slytherin just got to be the place of assholes. She hasn't put one good person in there. It just became the Slytherin bad vs the gryffindor good. 

Another things is malfoy, who is pathetically stereoyped. I got a character like him, who is basically a snob thinking he's better than everybody else. 

My character will eventually change, and I don't think Malfoy will, not the way she's writing him.


It HAS become too stereotyped, and is basicaly good vs evil.



I prefer a book where there is no evil. (In terms of the evil being the ABSOLUTE Baddy. I think that definition itself is stereotyped.)


----------



## Nimbus1944

Yeah, true evil tends to get bad press.   :wink: 

Time for a Slytherin karaoke, y'think? Sing along with Voldemort, Lucius  and the homeboys at http://home.att.net/~coriolan/voldemort/table3.htm .


----------



## Bhauger

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> I prefer a book where there is no evil. (In terms of the evil being the ABSOLUTE Baddy. I think that definition itself is stereotyped.)



*Annoying Fanboy Alert*

Perhaps you would like "A Song of Ice and Fire" by George R.R. Martin, then?


----------



## blademasterzzz

I have heard nice things about it, I'll definately look at it if I see it anywhere.


----------



## demonic_harmonic

actually, she didnt stereotype them. 


if you remember the sorting houses song, it mentions that the slytherins actually arent all that bad, just most of the things are from gryfindor point of view, so we dont get so see them when they are good.


and think about it. if you had evil pureblood parents that most likely threatened you on a daily basis, wouldnt you be a little angry?


though i still hate draco. 


but love snape.


BOOK NEEDS TO COME OUT NNNOOOWW!!!


----------



## blademasterzzz

> if you remember the sorting houses song, it mentions that the slytherins actually arent all that bad, just most of the things are from gryfindor point of view, so we dont get so see them when they are good.





She may SAY that, but if you read through the subsequent five books you will see that there is no positive character in slythering, and no really negative one in Gryffindor.



> you had evil pureblood parents



that's the point, every parent of slytherin kids is stereotyped that way.






> though i still hate draco.



This a PERFECTLY stereotyped character.
Real characters just aren't so fixed in being mean. They, too, have emotion, feelings, their own fears.... 

But malfoy doesn't seem to have any kind of doubt, conscience, or anything remotely similar.


----------



## Hakeem

demonic_harmonic said:
			
		

> wait, she released the first few lines???
> 
> 
> where have I been????!!!!???
> 
> 
> oh yea, being a loser and actually writing instead of being online. ew. i suck. hehehe... &lt;3
> 
> 
> snape is not a git. though i think he will end up dead. i seriously do, and that makes me sad.
> 
> 
> you know who the real git here is? lucius malfoy.



mm... this is bit not in place but here is the excerpt that JK Rowling released:

_He looked rather like an old lion. There were streaks of grey in his mane of tawny hair and his bushy eyebrows; he had keen yellowish eyes behind a pair of wire-rimmed spectacles and a certain rangy, loping grace even though he walked with a slight limp._

And did you here the news about JK Rowling's cousin, Ben Rowling who is claiming to be the "real" Harry Potter. And the lie detector they used proved him to be honest! Now that is an interesting pile of rubbish you don't hear everyday...


----------



## EArabhorse

Nimbus1944 said:
			
		

> Yeah, true evil tends to get bad press.   :wink:
> 
> Time for a Slytherin karaoke, y'think? Sing along with Voldemort, Lucius  and the homeboys at http://home.att.net/~coriolan/voldemort/table3.htm .



OMG, too funny Nimbus!  Where did you find this thing??  Lol


----------



## Stacy

I LOVE SNAPE!  Just thought I'd share.

I think that the Slytherins have just been portrayed as evil so far, but we will find some good Slytherins in the next two books.  There HAS to be.  I think what the Sorting Hat's song indicates is that if they can't find some Slytherins to unite with, their mission will fail.  Hogwarts won't be Hogwarts without Slytherin.  Maybe Theodore Nott, the son of a Death Eater, will prove to be important.  He's mentioned in the Sorting in Book One, so I think he's going to have to come back if his identity was established that far back.

Think of Hogwarts as a body.  Gryffindor is the heart, being the house of courage.  Hufflepuff is the hands and feet, being the hardworking and loyal house.  Ravenclaw is the brain, being the intellectual house.  Slytherin is the mouth, being the house of the parseltongue Salazar Slytherin.  What good is a heart without a mind?  Or what good is a mind without a tongue?  They all need to work together.

I miss Mugglenet Interactive.  If that site was up, there'd be tons of great conversations going on right now.


----------



## demonic_harmonic

Snape is going to end up being a hero.

Just you all watch.

She even said her cousin isn't the one who inspired Harry Potter. He may think he did, but she says he definitely did not.  Alot of people are lying about Harry Potter things.


And lie detector tests do NOT work. Our principal took one, and as long as you are calm, it says you aren't lying. He was just nervous, even though he was just doing it for fun, as one of his friends was a worker who helped run the tests. It said he was lying about his name, age, occupation, and apparently he's killed a whole bunch of people. Hehe.


----------



## horrorcrafter

Oh No, not another BOOGER-flavored one!


----------



## Hakeem

I mean what was he thinking when he said he was the "real" Harry Potter? Is he that thick, naive and stupid??


----------



## Nimbus1944

The lie detector only proves Ben's one of the more demented fans.  Welcome to the group, Ben.  You had your five minutes, now get back behind the ropes...



> OMG, too funny Nimbus! Where did you find this thing?? Lol



Gotta love it...  the guy's collected _2,100 _Potter filks. And who's demented enough to actually write 'em? Well, okay, yeah, so my signature fits _Hedwig's Theme_. (It's from a thing called _If There Were No Magicians_.)  I'm a recovering filker, with occasional lapses, but the brain surgeons are optimistic.  :lol:


----------



## Tidus Kurai

well i personally can't WAIT for the 6th book (released on July 16th!!!).  All I keep thinkin is _who's gonna die this time?_ 

TK


----------



## XandrilZaax

I CAN wait for it to come out. I mean, Harry Potter is okay, but it doesnt leave me in suspense fore the next book...


----------



## bmroyer

> Okay. So what is it about these 5 books that have caused a world-wide craze? I've read all of them and love all of them, but for some reason, I just can't put a finger on what makes them so widely loved. What do you think is the reason? Or, if you don't like them, why don't you like them?


its easy to read, young and older people can both relate to it. And it has MYSTERY! We all wanna know what happens to harry!


----------



## Hakeem

That is so right...


----------



## Mona

Tidus Kurai said:
			
		

> well i personally can't WAIT for the 6th book (released on July 16th!!!).  All I keep thinkin is _who's gonna die this time?_
> 
> TK



Well now we know  :cry: ...what did you guys think of the sixth book?
It's pretty much the same as the other five lol but I was suprised at how quickly I finished it.
There's only one left now!


----------



## ssj2raider

I spent all Sunday reading the sixth book. It was completely awesome and I absolutely loved it. But I can't believe what happened in it! I don't want to spoil it for anyone since that would be mean but the seventh book is going to be crammed pack with action.

I thought the end of the sixth was a bit rushed though.


----------



## Hakeem

hey ssj2raider, i spend sunday and monday reading the sixth book and all i have to say that it was awsome! I'm speechless... But no the ending wasn't that rushed, though i liked the very last pages. Anyway I'm going to post a thread about it now...


----------



## demonic_harmonic

my heart hurts... so badly...



but probably not for the reason you would think it does... unless you know me well enough...


----------



## Data Dias

Well, I'm italian, and after book five I've read hundreds of fanfictions (in english) of Harry Potter, and now that I have read the _real_ 6° book, I feel like I've read yet another fanfiction. :shock:
I have to wait for the italian translated version to fully appreciate it. :lol:  
Anyway, I liked it nevertheless.


----------



## demonic_harmonic

I have one symbol in mind...


       /


----------



## Victoria Island

I'm probably in the minority but i just dont like them.  I cant understand why pple get hooked i just dont like them at all... 

Its great that it gets kids to read but i just dont like it.

My favourite book of all time is James and the Giant Peach so i do love childrens story but i just dont like the books or the films. 

I dont know if i would have read it when i woas young. i just dont think ive ever been the kind of person that could stay interested in such an unrealistic story (its fantasy i know and its great if you like fantasy but not for me)

So...

The book craze.... good  if it gets kids to read
The book.... not my cup of tea.

i alsop worry that JK rowling wont be able to top it and after she has finished it may be the end of her writing because she will be expected to write a certain type of story.


----------



## Julian_Gallo

I haven't read any of the Harry Potter books so I can't comment on them as far as how good/bad they are.  But here in NYC (as I'm sure as in other parts of the world) there were/are people lined up around the block at a bookstore.  That in an of itself is simply incredible to me.  My feelings about the Harry Potter series is that if it gets kids to actually pick up a book and read, then the whole phenomenon is positive, no matter what one thinks of the book, the story, the writing, etc.  Obviously, there's something about them that is tapping into something for a hell of a lot of people.  What that is, exactly, I don't know, since I haven't read them yet.  But any time a kid is willing to put down the video game and walk away from the TV, even for just a couple of days and read a book, I think this is a good thing.


----------



## Victoria Island

totally agree with that statement.

its crazy but in a good way i guess

WEhen i was a kid i hardly ever watched tv or played on games i was always reading and for summer school projects i would write three exercise books full of a story. so i would have definately tried it i think as a kid. 

i dont know. i might try readint them again one day.


----------



## Dephere

I am also part of the minority.
I have read all of the Harry Potter series, simply on prinicple (i can spare a day to read a cheesy book). The writing to me seems very amateur to me, not only that but while I read it I began to hate every single character. In my opinion if an author is able to make every character despisable then they aren't a good writer.


----------



## dragonbreath

I think people are drawn to this book because (like many of you have said) its an escape from realaty. but that brings up ALL the other books in the world. so why harry? J K Rowling writes about magic, wizards, witches etc. which has interested everyone in some small way. Harry potter gives us this appeal.
I liked the books!!


----------



## Ilyak1986

I hate JK Rowling...she dumbed down magic to a stupid little academy and then when I had an idea to make a ceiling that changed colors to match the sky in my story, people screamed "HARRY POTHEAD, HARRY POTHEAD!"

God, I wish JK Rowling would be run over by a bus.  It sickens me that such an idea of little kids with wands can sell so well.


----------



## Victoria Island

Ilyak... ok i hate it too but its a tad extreme to have her hit by a bus isnt it? 

hate is a very strong workd. i hate harry potter and wouldnt mind him being ran overr by a bus to finish him off.  but JK Rowling? i dont hate her... i dont know her to hate her but i do dislike the overrated rubbish she scribbles down.

there are pple on this site better than she is to be honest. 


potter-maina?  gosh! i dont understand it at all


----------



## Ilyak1986

No, her being hit by a bus isn't too extreme.  I wanted my idea to be called original but instead it was called an allusion to Harry Pothead.  Just for that, I want her to be run over by a bus or other large object.


----------



## LensmanZ313

For my nephew's birthday, my wife and I bought him the boxed set of the UK hardcovers. He loves the Potter books--and my sister-in-law loves them too. When you give a child books as a gift--you give them something magical, wonderful.

The Potter books fit that.


----------



## playstation60

Ilyak, wishing someone bodily harm and or death is wrong.  The fact that your idea is being catagorized as an allusion to hers is NOTHING to warrant such a strong response, even if you do dislike the books and her so.  Perhaps show some more creativity and make it different.  Prove to your readers that it is not an allusion, that you are original.  Most of all, grow up.


----------



## Quantum Loser

Ilyak1986 said:
			
		

> No, her being hit by a bus isn't too extreme.  I wanted my idea to be called original but instead it was called an allusion to Harry Pothead.  Just for that, I want her to be run over by a bus or other large object.



Welcome to my world. A similar thing hapened to me...five times. And I found out far too late.  :cry:  Month's worth of ideas wasted... *angst*


----------



## ProudestMonkey

Id be interested in reading your pieces, or allusions to Potter, Ilyak and Quantum!


----------



## kalibantre

My views on the books are very simple.

Nice story, nice writing.

nothing spectacular about it at all, and I even cringed at some very bad phrases she used, oh and the over use of "beamed" when they all developed hormones.. I have only been intruied by the story, not once captivated or impressed by her style. And this is not just because she writes mainly for children, I'm still impressed by Roald Dahl even now.


----------



## BrandonH

Loved the books. Loved the writing. 

I think J.K Rowling has written the books in relatively simple language purposely, so that the stories are easier to get immersed in. Of course i've never read anything else from her, but i'm assuming that language is definately _not_ one of her limitations. 

The books are great for everybody. Well, almost everybody. Any aspiring writer, or even the established ones, will never be able to write anything of magic schools or wizardry without the inevitable comparisons. She has inadvertantly put a chokehold on an entire 'genre'. Thats what i think anyway.

Can't wait until the next book!


----------



## Kyle R

Interesting to note the absence of posts #187 and #189 .. I was searching for the origin of the responses to "ilyak" about ... JK Rowling getting hit by a bus?? .. But to my disappointment, they seem to have been deleted. : P

As for wishing harm on a person for having "stole" your "original idea" _before_ you even came up with it.. maybe a good logic-check should explain who's stealing what.

Keeping on thread, I haven't read any Harry Potter books because I'm not a wizardry fan, but "J.K. Rowling", whatever her real name is, created magic with those cocktail napkins in that coffee shop (that's how she wrote the books, for the few people that don't already know this) by reinspiring a love for literature in todays youth. That makes her one of my favorite authors, despite never having read a word she's written.


----------



## Firewriter23

I love reading Harry Potter for many reasons.  The are enjoyable.  I mean they can be funny and sad but still be enjoyable.  They take you to another world.  When I read them, I feel like i'm there, like i'm part of everything.  With other books it doesn't seem so believable.  Also when I read Harry Potter it's like nothing else matters but the book and whats in it.  I'm 18 years old and I don't care if people think i'm werid or crazy because I read Harry Potter.  They are good books.


----------



## zoecat

I just don't know... I think there's a lot of violence and disobediant behavior on the parts of the protagonists for a children's series....

&lt;---cautious parent
***
I must say this, but kids don't want to read about obedient good children. It doesn't make for a good storyline.


I think that the books caught on because kids like the idea. I would always want to pretend that I was harry or whatever. It's a really apealing idea, a school for magical kids. 

I think that the books have been getting worse since the 4th, where they get all hormonal, because she's using a little kid writing style, but writing about teenager stuff. It just doesn't work. The characters are getting on my nerves with all their angstyness.

Yes, the books are formulaic (sp?). That's why I liked Prisoner of Azkaban. It doesn't have a big good/evil battle at the end.

This isn't totally realted, but I would like to say that I fing Harry Potter is way better then Lord Of The Rings. Yes, I know that Tolkein thought it up first, but that guy had issues with keeping his work short.

Finally, JK leaves a lot of open ends, and everyone wants to know what will happen next, so the mania doesn't die down in between books.


----------



## Dr Hobo

Maaaan... I'm going to sound like a loser. I have to say that I loved the Harry Potter books. The writing is simple, but it's enjoyable. Not only that, it keeps your attention. Often I find myself reading books that lose my attention. Not so with these books.

I think the number 1 reason I love them so much is the characters. Each character is very well developed, and has a clearly defined, unique personality. Except for Harry, who constanty irritates me.

Anyway, that said, I understand why so many of you hate the books. It's simple writing. I really don't understand why that irritates people, but whatever. Heck, if it's not your style I understand. It's no reason to claim they're badly written. Ah well.

Has any one ever read the Books of Magic? There's a direct connection there. Timothy hunter, boy with messy black hair and thick glasses discovers he could be the greatest wizard ever when he's 12 and is taught magic by a bunch of people. He even has a freakin' owl.
http://www.dccomics.com/graphic_novels/?gn=1669


----------



## kalibantre

Well if you look at the publishing dates and want to accuse someone of copying, JKR is in the wrong.. Books of magic was first published in 1990 the same year when JKR had the idea of harry potterin a train station.

I dont think either plagerised just sayin..


----------



## josephwise

I see the Harry Potter appeal as simple and, thankfully, reproducable.  There are three elements to it: a comfy setting in which most people would enjoy simply sitting and absorbing the surroundings; easy and often humorous prose; and a mystery-based plot that never lets a scene die (you never learn any secret without another puzzle first being presented).  

That's it.  The characters are okay, but they hardly sparkle.  The plots themselves, especially the endings, are also okay, but a bit on the thin side.  Yet the inadequacies don't matter, due to the above three elements.

For example...Roald Dahl was mentioned.  Those books were better than HP books, but one must admit there was something unsettling about them all.  I wouldn't want to be Charlie...that chocolate factory was creepy.  But being Harry would be wonderful.  He gets to sit in a nice, well-furnished castle with his friends, and eat fun candy.  Who cares if he's constantly having to dodge attempts on his life?  That's fun too.  Exciting.  That's HOW one accomplishes escapism.

The market is now flooded with other books that follow the same formula as HP, and some are magnificent.  But since HP was the first to sustain that forumla, even superior works will seem derivative.  This is not bad news at all.


----------



## Sabrina Fleur

I personally like Harry Potter because of the movies.  I don't see Rowling's depth of talent at all in the books.  Yeah, yeah, she gets better as the years pass by, but Im not gonna clap her on the back--she _should_ be improving.  I must say, though, that she is good at dialogue with her characters--sometimes it's like you're sitting down and talking to them.  I didn't enjoy the 6th book at all; too much yapping going on, although it led to Dumbledore's demise.  But I knew it would come since the start of the whole thing.

I really don't like HP because it overshadows genuinely accpetional works--like Narnia and L.O.T.R.  People come so quick to compare them to HP.  Most people, especially today's society, seem to like mediocrity better than depth, which is why people dont like to read or read poetry.  I think JK Rowling fufills the child in adults, and the imagination in lax children.  Im here wishing to become a writer soon one day, and writing novels of my own, but I know and am afraid that it will be overlooked because of the "Harry Potter fiends."


----------



## Anne Lacey

Sabrina Fleur said:
			
		

> I personally like Harry Potter because of the movies.  I don't see Rowling's depth of talent at all in the books.  Yeah, yeah, she gets better as the years pass by, but Im not gonna clap her on the back--she _should_ be improving.


I agree with this 100% I think she's a great _storyteller._ Not such a great _writer._ There is a difference. I like the books, I enjoy the story, but the writing drives me bananas! I've actually stopped to count the words in a sentence because it was so dang long. 43. There were 43 words in ONE sentence! AH! And it bugs me that she can;t display anger without using caps. Come on, even the poorest writer's know you say they're yelling and leave it at that.
I needed to vent! lol! Try that on a Harry Potter though.... It's a great laugh!


----------



## Kane

Don't let your miseducation prevent you from appreciating long sentences.  Though not all are written correctly, there are many that are.  Just because your teachers taught you to over-simplify doesn't mean it's the only, or even correct, approach.


----------



## blademasterzzz

Or else you end up like Dan Brown. :?


----------



## bob rulz

The Harry Potter books are an enjoyable, relatively light-hearted, and addictive read. It is such a cool concept, because it still deals with average life, only in a different world. While Rowling's not the greatest writer (and I also agree that her use of caps for anger is annoying), she is an awesome storyteller and has an amazing imagination. I wish I could come up with all of the types of things she comes up with in her books. She's amazingly creative and her books are never boring. She keeps the action going, but doesn't overdo it at any point. The characters and dialogue are also very well-developed, and it appeals to a wide audience, from children to adults. 

It's mostly the style of writing, almost believable concept, the vivid characters and dialogue, the good pacing, amazing imagination and creativity that gives the books a real-world feel within a fantasy world...it's all these things that contribute to the success of the books, and I certainly enjoy them.


----------



## Anne Lacey

Kane said:
			
		

> Don't let your miseducation prevent you from appreciating long sentences.  Though not all are written correctly, there are many that are.  Just because your teachers taught you to over-simplify doesn't mean it's the only, or even correct, approach.


And yet it's proven that the longer a sentence, the less a reader will understand it. Sorry, buddy, but long sentences hold a taboo for a reason.


----------



## josephwise

> And yet it's proven that the longer a sentence, the less a reader will understand it. Sorry, buddy, but long sentences hold a taboo for a reason.


 
Probably has less to do with actual sentence length than it does with clause complexity. A long sentence made from well-organized, concise clauses is just as easy to understand as a series of short sentences. As readers and writers, sentence length by itself should not be troubling.

Examples:
_She got into the red car, drove fourteen miles to the outskirts of London, stopped to stretch her legs, watched a swan untangle its foot from a nest of ivy, and continued her much needed and much appreciated trip without so much as thinking about the best way to bake an apple tart for her rediculous and overbearing five-year-old never-met-a-complaint-he-didn't-like nephew._

That would be much more difficult to get through if it were broken into a smaller set of sentences.

Whereas, the following sentence of similar length is far less penetrable.
_The Eccles boys, who were always traipsing through the halls of Dormeer, met blithely in the second month of their senior year with the slightly more somber Gallenson brothers, who had probably never once traipsed at all, during a harvest social, only to have their casual smiles later described as gratuitious and somewhat, the Gallensons would have preferred to say, obnoxious._

Rowling is smart to veer more often toward the style of the first example. As long as she keeps the atmosphere cozy, the prose approachable, and the mysteries fresh, the books will be loved. Honestly, we've all read far better characters. We've all seen far more original and provocative concepts. We've all witnessed far better storytelling. I would say that she is a very _good _writer, and a very _mediocre_ storyteller. But she knows how to keep the reader where the reader wants to be kept. She does everything short of bringing us lemonade to make sure we're comfortable while reading her books.


----------



## Kane

Anne Lacey said:
			
		

> And yet it's proven that the longer a sentence, the less a reader will understand it. Sorry, buddy, but long sentences hold a taboo for a reason.



This is because from an early age people are taught to shorten their sentences.  Teach a person how to read properly and long sentences will not be a hindrance... buddy.


----------



## Londongrey

Anne said:
			
		

> And yet it's proven that the longer a sentence, the less a reader will understand it. Sorry, buddy, but long sentences hold a taboo for a reason.


 
I have never heard of this taboo, if the information is relevant then what is the problem.  In all honesty short sentences lead to fragmentation and bad grammar.


----------



## Anne Lacey

Well, I suppose if you don't want your reader to understand, go for it. Your choice.


----------



## Kane

I value myself too much to lower my quality of writing so that stupid, lazy people will enjoy my stories.


----------



## Dawnstorm

Anne Lacey said:
			
		

> And yet it's proven that the longer a sentence, the less a reader will understand it. Sorry, buddy, but long sentences hold a taboo for a reason.



So, Rowling's writing isn't good because it's confusing? And it's confusing because the sentences are too long?

Really? 

One criticism I never heard about Rowling is that her sentences are hard to understand.


----------



## mandax

I think Harry Potter is incredibly easy to read, yet it still puts wonderfully vivid pictures and your mind and is capable of making a whole new world come alive.  There, I believe, is where J.K.'s talent lies - in make something so fantastic seem so real.


----------



## LyricalMystery

I have to agree with mandax. They are correct in saying JK Rowlings talent is that she has the ability to make something fictional seem real. She does so by setting her books somewhere we can all relate to, yet still maintaining a sense of mystery. Her characters are children, who suffer many of the same things we do. They all have to deal with hormones, with teachers that work them too hard and with the stresses of everyday teenage life. This is why JK Rowling's series has become such a success. It is not a wild fictional story full of characters that we will never be able to compare to... it is a novel that "could" happen (dependant on whether you believe magic is real or not). I mean, who is to say there isn't a pub with a magical village behind it? Who is to say there isn't a school protect by such heavy magic that it looks like a ruin to normal people?

JK Rowling fills her books with a raw energy that passes through the pages and into her readers. She draws them into a world of complete fantasy, and yet keeps their feet firmly planted on the ground at the same time. Her work is enjoyable to those aged from 6 to 60.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

I'd have to say Ayn Rice can make fiction seem realer than most writers I've read stuff from, of course she wrote of vampires and witchs which are alot more like humans than other creatures like Hobbits and Gremlins. After I read "Interview of The Vampire" though I began to wonder if the characters were real and she was their messenger who keeps their identity safe and lets them express their life, hell maybe she's not a writer at all. Scary!


----------



## har134

I would like to make one observation. I've read the first five books and it appears that Rowling has drowned herself in her work. In other words, she's disturbingly serious about what is essentially a fantasy work and should be light and fun. Instead it gets more and more darker and disturbing with every additional book. It's not just the plot of her books either. It's almost as though Rowling believes in whatever she writes and gets into a writing frenzy when she starts (hence the increasing page-count of every successive book).

The greatest authors I believe should rise above their works. Sure, they should involve themselves in what they write, but never become one with their work (unless it's an autobiography). I think that Rowling's underlying emotional energy which is conveyed through her writing creates a kind of hysteria in the reader and hence addicts them. That, I think is the success of Rowling and could also be a limiting factor if she chooses to write other fiction later.

The other thing about Rowling is that she's great in creating complex situations but very poor in rounding them off to make complete stories. I think that's very poor considering the length of each novel... In spite of being a series, I think the best authors write complete works and don't leave so many loose ends dangling at the end of each book. This leaves a reader dissatisfaction which I guess is why so many people criticize HP.


----------



## D2B

I think its the movies... Granted, the books are good, but that first movie is what really caused the stir. The images, the fantasy, the shear joy of the movie - thats what compelled us to read.

Yeah, it was the movies that started it all - the world is full of superbly written books, every bit the equal of Harry Potter, the difference is these books didn't get free advertising from MGM.


----------

